# Holy Resort Fees Batman!



## Sapper (Nov 2, 2019)

I was looking at a room with Hilton on the big island. While reviewing the extra info, noticed the daily resort fee (the add on garbage fee for local phone, internet and a “safe fee”) is $206 per night!


----------



## SteelerGal (Nov 2, 2019)

So is this to have access to the Lagoon etc?


----------



## Sapper (Nov 2, 2019)

SteelerGal said:


> So is this to have access to the Lagoon etc?



It’s to pad Hilton’s bottom line.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 2, 2019)

If you don't want to pay the fee, it's simple: Just don't go.
But many peep walk with their feet, straight thru the door.
It's like Disney: "The most expensive place on Earth" _and too crowded_.
.

















i


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 2, 2019)

This has been discussed extensively on the Hilton forum.


----------



## Sapper (Nov 2, 2019)

DeniseM said:


> This has been discussed extensively on the Hilton forum.



I thought the HGVC forum was restricted to the timeshares. This is specific to the hotel. 

Link?


----------



## bevans (Nov 2, 2019)

I believe this amount is for the whole stay as the resort daily fee is around $45 plus they tax it, still way too much as I hate this style of fee. I go to some length to avoid places that find a need for these deceptive charges. Curt


----------



## Sapper (Nov 3, 2019)

bevans said:


> I believe this amount is for the whole stay as the resort daily fee is around $45 plus they tax it, still way too much as I hate this style of fee. I go to some length to avoid places that find a need for these deceptive charges. Curt



I thought that as well, but I was doing the one bedroom for $295/night. I was looking at three nights. At the bottom they are stating the charge to the card will be $1512.24. The only way to get near the total is if the per night garbage fees are the $206. Agree though, $45 a night is too much.


----------



## dgalati (Nov 3, 2019)

Sapper said:


> I thought the HGVC forum was restricted to the timeshares. This is specific to the hotel.
> 
> Link?


It is still a BULL S*** Fee either way.


----------



## Sapper (Nov 3, 2019)

dgalati said:


> It is still a BULL S*** Fee either way.



100% agree!


----------



## am1 (Nov 5, 2019)

Do those fees somehow avoid taxes?  If so is it a win for both parties overall?  I do not like the fees.  Usually pay with points.


----------



## Sapper (Nov 6, 2019)

am1 said:


> Do those fees somehow avoid taxes?  If so is it a win for both parties overall?  I do not like the fees.  Usually pay with points.



No, the fees do not allow you to avoid taxes.  In fact, taxes are levied against fees plus hotel cost.


----------



## bevans (Nov 6, 2019)

One benefit of being a HGVC owner is staying at their timeshares you do not pay resort fees and you only pay about the 4% excise tax on your stay versus the additional almost 10% transient tax for about 14% total for hotel rooms. Curt


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 7, 2019)

Here’s a link to the description of the daily $45 resort fee + tax - https://www.hiltonwaikoloavillage.com/resort-charge

This resort also has a high daily parking fee as well.
$30/day for self parking and $37/day for valet parking 
https://www.hiltonwaikoloavillage.com/have-a-perfect-stay


----------



## mikenoff (Nov 9, 2019)

Sapper said:


> View attachment 14889
> I was looking at a room with Hilton on the big island. While reviewing the extra info, noticed the daily resort fee (the add on garbage fee for local phone, internet and a “safe fee”) is $206 per night!


This can’t be correct. I’ve stayed there. I think that the thing to do is call the resort directly


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 9, 2019)

Michael Noffsinger said:


> This can’t be correct. I’ve stayed there. I think that the thing to do is call the resort directly


Hmm..
Perhaps the reservation website the OP is using is adding extra booking fees (secure.rezserver.com) 



Sapper said:


> I thought that as well, but I was doing the one bedroom for $295/night. I was looking at three nights. At the bottom they are stating the charge to the card will be $1512.24. The only way to get near the total is if the per night garbage fees are the $206. Agree though, $45 a night is too much.



For example, here’s what I get at the Hilton.com site for non-refundable prepaid reservation using a slightly higher nightly rate for 3 nights. Try your desired dates at Hilton.com.


----------



## mlnuwer (Nov 9, 2019)

Sapper said:


> View attachment 14889
> I was looking at a room with Hilton on the big island. While reviewing the extra info, noticed the daily resort fee (the add on garbage fee for local phone, internet and a “safe fee”) is $206 per night!


I totally agree.  When we purchased our timeshare it was supposed to cover everything at the resort.  Now there are fees for pool, kitchen, amenities, parking, safe and many other items that should be included.  I think we need to revolt.  The answer is not just do not stay at that resort.  If I want my children to use my home resort I must buy a guest certificate for $50.  That is outrageous!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 9, 2019)

So this is Hilton?  I couldn't tell by what the OP posted.  Would that fee be reimbursed or partially reimbursed to the Aspire card?  Just wondering because my new Aspire card says fees are reimbursed up to a certain amount.  $450 for the card seems outrageous to me, considering most of the benefits will probably not benefit me much.


----------



## Sapper (Nov 9, 2019)

alwysonvac said:


> Hmm..
> Perhaps the reservation website the OP is using is adding extra booking fees (secure.rezserver.com)
> 
> 
> ...



I was not looking at the Hilton site, so it’s possible the third party was adding something, but more probable they just messed up the numbers.


----------



## Sapper (Nov 9, 2019)

mlnuwer said:


> I totally agree.  When we purchased our timeshare it was supposed to cover everything at the resort.  Now there are fees for pool, kitchen, amenities, parking, safe and many other items that should be included.  I think we need to revolt.  The answer is not just do not stay at that resort.  If I want my children to use my home resort I must buy a guest certificate for $50.  That is outrageous!



This was for the hotel, not the timeshare. However, I agree with you re fees on a timeshare.


----------



## Sapper (Nov 9, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> So this is Hilton?  I couldn't tell by what the OP posted.  Would that fee be reimbursed or partially reimbursed to the Aspire card?  Just wondering because my new Aspire card says fees are reimbursed up to a certain amount.  $450 for the card seems outrageous to me, considering most of the benefits will probably not benefit me much.



Yes, the hotel side on the big island. 

No idea re the Aspire card, sorry.


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## AnnaS (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## AnnaS (Nov 11, 2019)

Wow - bear with me.  I just learned how to post the above two pictures.  Would have liked in the same post.

Anyway - we recently drove down to Disney and drove straight through.

While in the car, I decided to browse/call and see who had the best rates, availability, etc.  I needed two rooms.  One for hubby and I and one for my daughter and son-in-law.

The first picture at the Holiday Inn shows a rate or $94.  I figured a few dollars in taxes, sounded reasonable so I booked two rooms.  After booking and getting my confirmation number, I see my total with all the taxes and additional charges.  So, no way was my total going to be $278.

I decided to call the hotel - they had one main number and one that said front desk.  I spoke to "Tony".  I told him the situation and asked if that was my final total and it did not show the additional charges prior to booking and giving my cc info. etc.

I told him we would be arriving late - 10PM or so.  I said, please don't let me come there, and I have to pay more.  He checked and said, yes, that is my total.  I asked him if he was "front desk" and he said Central Reservations......so it's not Front desk like I read......

Something told me he was probably wrong.

We arrived around 10pm and I was told my total was $381 +.  I showed him the pictures on my phone and that I spoke to Tony and he said, final Total $278.  I was checking out by 11 am.  I also told her and showed her Best Western comparing prices.  Just needed a place to sleep.

The girl taken care of us, called someone over.  She looked on the computer.  I also made sure I would not be charged for parking $18 since I had reserved AAA no parking fee.  I started to discuss with hubby....it is now late, I wonder if we can find a room now, etc. etc.  She told us that ""Tony" was right and wrong and that our final total was $281 and were we okay with it.  I said, yes of course.

I was not going to argue or insist.  I did not need to pay an additional $22 for shuttle - we were not there for it or needed it.  The taxes are billed and the $22 is billed - making it $278.  I don't know how they came up with $381......more taxes????/

We were tired and just happy with the $281.


----------

